# Age of Empires 3 on Netbook?



## Shane

Okay so i hear most Netbooks can handle light games pretty well,How well do you think my Netbook in siggy will handle AOE3?

Just something i could play when im on Holiday 

*Game requirements:*

    * Microsoft® Windows® XP (Pass)
    * PC with 1.4 GHz equivalent or higher processor(Pass)
    * 256 MB of system RAM(Pass)
    * 2 GB available hard disk space(Pass)
    * 32x speed or faster CD-ROM drive (Can get past that)
    * 64 MB video card with support for hardware transformation and lighting required (What you think?)
    * Sound card, speakers or headphones required for audio(Pass)
    * Microsoft Mouse or compatible pointing device(Pass)
    * 56.6 Kbps or better modem for online play(Pass)

Apparently the Intel GMA 950 graphics chipset i have in my netbook can handle Portal and Fear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHbKkZRKYCU


----------



## speedyink

I heard it runs well on these on lower settings.  

Here's some vids to give you an idea of what these can handle (made by yours truly )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5nQOsaE-zM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNec52IMPOE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EWFCR-LdQk


----------



## Shane

oh wow they run quite well,I just came across another netbook vid on youtube.

[YT]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ecVXGrTVs00&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ecVXGrTVs00&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YT]

Look at the netbooks specs he has...so should run fine on mine.

I dont know if the sound is choppy in the vid because of his recording or the actual netbook iteslf?


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> oh wow they run quite well,I just came across another netbook vid on youtube.
> 
> 
> Look at the netbooks specs he has...so should run fine on mine.
> 
> I dont know if the sound is choppy in the vid because of his recording or the actual netbook iteslf?



I suspect the sound is because of the recording.  I've played Command and Conquer 3 on my EEE and the sound still wasn't skipping.


----------



## The Chad

Just to make extra sure, run a test on it. 
Here's the link: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest
Sure you've heard of the site before


----------



## Gooberman

Lol, I remember getting AOE3 in 2005  fun game worked fine on my grandma's computer and barely got past the min requirements  1.6 GHz Single core processor 256(or 512 can't remember) MB of ram and a 64 MB video card xD


----------



## ducis

hunta....gathera!
(oh noes! now i need a netbook)


----------

